# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  виснет копм не пойму в чем дело!!!

## devilred

комп мать abit K8Nultra проц 3800X2 S939 память корсары 512*2 сначала все работало нормально примерно с месяц, потом начались проблемы с тем что винда виснет в простое... тестил все, в играх все работает нормально, без глюков. как только винда простаиват, или винамп включен, все, завис. винамп иногда может работать при этом... винду переставлял.

----------


## Kimmeriez

Журналы почитай, мот служба какая лагает.

----------


## devilred

поставил проц 3800+ работает без проблем... прежний проц на мамке асус nForce 4 SLI работает без проблем...
придется поменяться. 
тема закрыта

----------

